# Rider retaliation



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

You can't. 

Welcome to Uber reality, where the passenger is always right and the driver never is.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate. 
Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating. 
Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
Two blocks later I dropped him at his destination.
Today I get my first ever bad driving report that the Pax didn't feel safe with my driving.
*deep breaths*
*sticks pins in Pax voodoo doll*

Moves on... Because at the end of the day, he's the A hole and I'm the happy one ￼  also I hope his d*** falls off


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


So.... why exactly do you cancel and 1 star any pickups you get at middle schools and high schools? Are they underage? I've gotten plenty of ride requests from nearby schools and although I've had to cancel a few of them for being underage, the majority of them were legit riders who worked at the school or were picking up grade school kids. So if your just automatically cancelling rides and giving 1 star simply because they are at a school then you probably deserve that 1 star and that "professionalism" mark.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> So.... why exactly do you cancel and 1 star any pickups you get at middle schools and high schools? Are they underage? I've gotten plenty of ride requests from nearby schools and although I've had to cancel a few of them for being underage, the majority of them were legit riders who worked at the school or were picking up grade school kids. So if your just automatically cancelling rides and giving 1 star simply because they are at a school then you probably deserve that 1 star and that "professionalism" mark.


 How fare you presume what I deserve...first off when I get to the location and see a kid with a back pack coming at me they're probably underage and the parent requested the trip for them....I have never picked up anyone other than some teenager trying to get a ride so now that I'm familiar with the address to a few of the schools once I accept the trip then I cancel Uber has even cancelled the trip automatically...


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> How fare you presume what I deserve...first off when I get to the location and see a kid with a back pack coming at me they're probably underage and the parent requested the trip for them....I have never picked up anyone other than some teenager trying to get a ride so now that I'm familiar with the address to a few of the schools once I accept the trip then I cancel Uber has even cancelled the trip automatically...


First off... read before you reply back getting upset over something that was never said. You NEVER said who you canceled and 1 starred those riders. You only stated that you get rid requests from local schools and you then cancel and 1 star the riders. Second... I said that "IF" that was the only reason you canceled on those riders than maybe you deserve that 1 star and complaint. The key word being "IF".


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Get your dash cam footage and send it to uber. Have the pax deactivated for inappropriate behavior.
If you don't have an interior dash cam, please get one!


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

You send pax a text saying if they are not 18 they need to cancel the ride. If they don't, when you arrive at pickup and it's a teenager you tell them it's against Über's TOS to transport minors and ask them to cancel. If they refuse, just sit there until the five minute timer hits 5 and cancel as no-show. Either way you'll get your cancellation fee. 

BTW, how are you rating rides you haven't started?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Regarding school kids...
It a HUGE problem in Sacramento.
I no longer work in Sac from 7 - 8 am (even though it is always surging) unless I have my airport destination filter on. It's just not worth it unfortunately.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately...


You can dish'em out but you can't take'em?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You can dish'em out but you can't take'em?


Exactly! You expect them give you 5 stars?


ibeam23 said:


> BTW, how are you rating rides you haven't started?


I would also like to know the answer to this


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


Can you post Uber's message to you?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Regarding school kids...
> It a HUGE problem in Sacramento.
> I no longer work in Sac from 7 - 8 am (even though it is always surging) unless I have my airport destination filter on. It's just not worth it unfortunately.


School kids are always well behaved imo. 18-22 year old male from a certain background. That is a different issue.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> School kids are always well behaved imo. 18-22 year old male from a certain background. That is a different issue.


I love kids and would take them in a heart beat... But it's illegal.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


Next time you say stop or I'm calling the police on the first time. You're wayyyyy too nice


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


I hope you reported him. At least so you wouldn't end up with this guy again.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post Uber's message to you?





Ayad said:


> I hope you reported him. At least so you wouldn't end up with this guy again.


I did.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> Simple.
> 
> Stop being a **** Driver and giving a bunch of people 1 stars????
> 
> ...


Yes that's correct because riders under 18 are not supposed to have a account and I'm tired of these riders and their antics....


Uber Crack said:


> Regarding school kids...
> It a HUGE problem in Sacramento.
> I no longer work in Sac from 7 - 8 am (even though it is always surging) unless I have my airport destination filter on. It's just not worth it unfortunately.





ibeam23 said:


> You send pax a text saying if they are not 18 they need to cancel the ride. If they don't, when you arrive at pickup and it's a teenager you tell them it's against Über's TOS to transport minors and ask them to cancel. If they refuse, just sit there until the five minute timer hits 5 and cancel as no-show. Either way you'll get your cancellation fee.
> 
> BTW, how are you rating rides you haven't started?


I have only rated the few riders that I have picked up from schools there is no way for me to rate a ride that hasn't been taken...I'm saying that I no longer transport those who are minors without a parent .



Coachman said:


> You can dish'em out but you can't take'em?


Yes if I deserve it I'm not the one requesting a illegal ride for my child and hopefully I will never receive request again from those account holders again..



Uber Crack said:


> Regarding school kids...
> It a HUGE problem in Sacramento.
> I no longer work in Sac from 7 - 8 am (even though it is always surging) unless I have my airport destination filter on. It's just not worth it unfortunately.


It's a huge problem here in Henry County Georgia as well I on a few of the request I received while in route to the pick up Uber would just sign me off then back on....sometimes when I get the ping I will accept either the school name and address shows or just the address so when I see it's a school I just cancel or when I get there and notice it's a kid I at first would just go ahead and transport the person then 1 star the account because I know it's a parent or in some cases the kid requesting the ride..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> You can't.
> 
> Welcome to Uber reality, where the passenger is always right and the driver never is.


"LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Exactly! You expect them give you 5 stars?
> 
> I would also like to know the answer to this


 I really don't give a black bears ass what they rate me because those1 stars I gave out were for parents requesting rides for minors or the minor themselves requesting a ride


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> "LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!


"We had to destroy the village in order to save it."


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


If not already, record audio. After a bad ride contact uber always.

It's way easier to do on a forum and I know the dynamics of possibly feeling intimidated, but you shouldn't have to accept anybody touching your hair.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


But what do you expect the rider to do when you rate them 1 star? Don't forget, we have to rate immediately, the rider can do it when they feel like it. That's how they retaliate - they see your 1 star and gladly reciprocate. Keep doing this and you'll 1 star you're rating right below 4.6 and be out. My point is to think carefully. I just drive away and don't use ratings to vent frustration at the whole system. It's always a bad proposition.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

disp350 said:


> But what do you expect the rider to do when you rate them 1 star? Don't forget, we have to rate immediately, the rider can do it when they feel like it. That's how they retaliate - they see your 1 star and gladly reciprocate. Keep doing this and you'll 1 star you're rating right below 4.6 and be out. My point is to think carefully. I just drive away and don't use ratings to vent frustration at the whole system. It's always a bad proposition.


Until uber uses the logic of AT LEAST a chimpanzee and fixes their rating system the best way to deal asnsomebody advised in a thread of mine is to give star and then a week later contact uber and one star then. If they have taken enough rides by then they don't know who did it. Of course another driver may suffer their wrath.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pumpkin70 said:


> I really don't give a black bears ass what they rate me because those1 stars I gave out were for parents requesting rides for minors or the minor themselves requesting a ride


How do you rate these trips unless you start the trip with the minor in your car?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> I really don't give a black bears ass what they rate me because those1 stars I gave out were for parents requesting rides for minors or the minor themselves requesting a ride


But a cancelled ride cannot be rated. 
So maybe you're full of something...


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But a cancelled ride cannot be rated.
> So maybe you're full of something...


Okay so you don't understand that I know a cancelled ride can't be rated and maybe you are full of something....



Coachman said:


> How do you rate these trips unless you start the trip with the minor in your car?


 Please understand that I have taken some of the rides then 1 star when the trip is complete .



Pumpkin70 said:


> Okay so you don't understand that I know a cancelled ride can't be rated and maybe you are full of something....
> 
> Please understand that I have taken some of the rides then 1 star when the trip is complete .


I have started cancelling once I see I'm pulling up to a high or middle school. .


----------



## Pete Feliciano (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey.. it all adds up in the end in your pocket. If you accept these school students


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

disp350 said:


> But what do you expect the rider to do when you rate them 1 star? Don't forget, we have to rate immediately, the rider can do it when they feel like it. That's how they retaliate - they see your 1 star and gladly reciprocate. Keep doing this and you'll 1 star you're rating right below 4.6 and be out. My point is to think carefully. I just drive away and don't use ratings to vent frustration at the whole system. It's always a bad proposition.


So far I've only 1 starred these kids then I contact Uber and let them know what's going on I really never have given out 1 stars until this explosion of kids pinging me...


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> Okay so you don't understand that I know a cancelled ride can't be rated and maybe you are full of something....
> 
> Please understand that I have taken some of the rides then 1 star when the trip is complete .


Well your original post made it sound like you were just cancelling these rides AND then somehow rating them 1*. But now your saying that you did indeed take some of these rides and then rating them with 1* afterwards . If that's the case, your basically admitting that you accepted and completed rides that you knew were a violation of the Uber tos and then you down rated the riders, but you didn't have a problem collecting the fare yet your upset because you think they gave you the same rating that you have them. A textbook example of a hypocrite.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

Pete Feliciano said:


> Hey.. it all adds up in the end in your pocket. If you accept these school students


Not for a pool ride around the corner or up the street it's enough I deal with the adult cheap pool rides not from a kid as well I'll pass.



chitown73 said:


> Well your original post made it sound like you were just cancelling these rides AND then somehow rating them 1*. But now your saying that you did indeed take some of these rides and then rating them with 1* afterwards . If that's the case, your basically admitting that you accepted and completed rides that you knew were a violation of the Uber tos and then you down rated the riders, but you didn't have a problem collecting the fare yet your upset because you think they gave you the same rating that you have them. A textbook example of a hypocrite.


You're very annoying whoever you are....the only time I'm for sure it's a kid is when I'm heading towards a high or middle school. ...I'm new to driving for Uber and have began to figure out these riders and their games...today's teenagers look like yesterday's adults sometimes I can tell and sometimes I can't and I don't ask for identification when they enter my vehicle...trust me those 3 dollar pool rides ain't nothing to brag about....


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> Not for a pool ride around the corner or up the street it's enough I deal with the adult cheap pool rides not from a kid as well I'll pass.
> 
> You're very annoying whoever you are....the only time I'm for sure it's a kid is when I'm heading towards a high or middle school. ...I'm new to driving for Uber and have began to figure out these riders and their games...today's teenagers look like yesterday's adults sometimes I can tell and sometimes I can't and I don't ask for identification when they enter my vehicle...trust me those 3 dollar pool rides ain't nothing to brag about....


Why, because you came on here talking about how you were down taking pax for no real reason other than they were at a school? ALL of the details that you've added to your story have only come out AFTER someone on this forum questioned you on why you were complaining that the pax had the nerve to give you the same rating as them! And then you admitted to accepting rides from pax that you knew were underage, collected the fare and then gave them 1 star, in which case you rightfully deserved a 1* star in return.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


Read your first post.
Contradicts what you are saying now.

Pay attention to what you write and how you write it if you expect anyone to understand.
If you're starting a thread, you should really take a few moments to think about what you will saying.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So far I've only 1 starred these kids then I contact Uber and let them know what's going on I really never have given out 1 stars until this explosion of kids pinging me...


I don't doubt that and understand your point. Just wanted you to know that a 1 star here and there is normal. But you'd be surprised how many riders know how to check their ratings and they get to rate AFTER we do, so just be cautious and you'll be OK.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


I feel you...

Also had a drunk a$$hole who tried to bring an open beer. Asked him politely to leave it outside. So he pretended he left it, but I saw that he still has it. Turned on lights inside the car and pointed on open can. He finally removed it. But said to me right away - no tips for you. Oh well) The whole trip I was silent, yet drove as ussuall carefully.

In the end of the ride he waited until I brought him home and barked - you $uck as a driver.

Such a du$chbad..

Well, 1* right away and report to uber suport. Hope, they will deactivate him. But I doubt it..

The trip was $2.80 ... Happened in Whittier, CA.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Who because you came on here talking about how you were down taking pax for no real reason other than they were at a school? ALL of the details that you've added to your story have only come out AFTER someone on this forum questioned you on why you were complaining that the pax had the nerve to give you the same rating as them! And then you admitted to accepting rides from pax that you knew were underage, collected the fare and then gave them 1 star, in which case you rightfully deserved a 1* star in return.


 please go comment on someone else's post just go away..


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> please go comment on someone else's post just go away..


And please...... go cry somewhere else.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Read your first post.
> Contradicts what you are saying now.
> 
> Pay attention to what you write and how you write it if you expect anyone to understand.
> If you're starting a thread, you should really take a few moments to think about what you will saying.


 Well you really don't have to respond that would be more acceptable


chitown73 said:


> And please...... go cry somewhere else.


Go harass someone else for the last time...


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> Well you really don't have to respond that would be more acceptable
> 
> Go harass someone else for the last time...


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


Drive by to start timer then go hide within 300m and No show cancel


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

your sooooo sensitive lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If not already, record audio. After a bad ride contact uber always.
> 
> It's way easier to do on a forum and I know the dynamics of possibly feeling intimidated, but you shouldn't have to accept anybody touching your hair.


No touching ever.



M.209 said:


> I feel you...
> 
> Also had a drunk a$$hole who tried to bring an open beer. Asked him politely to leave it outside. So he pretended he left it, but I saw that he still has it. Turned on lights inside the car and pointed on open can. He finally removed it. But said to me right away - no tips for you. Oh well) The whole trip I was silent, yet drove as ussuall carefully.
> 
> ...


Why did you drive the drunk anywhere?


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't like taking high school kids but then I think about the fact that they're really trying (paying $) to go instead of skipping (free, but also potentially costly). 
They might have college & hoop dreams. So if I do get somebody that ends up going to a high school & they act like they have some sense, I give them 5 stars. 
Some people have family accounts and the lines are all blurred as to what age riders have to be. I'm not checking ID so they can downrate me because they're 18 and offended. 
I guess as long as they look like they're over the age of consent, I'll take them because people can make false claims at 18, 21, or 40 if that's what they're going to do. They might even do so if you refuse to take them. 
I haven't had any problems but the "What if?" still stays in the back of my mind. 
If somebody just looks way too young though, like this elementary school kid who came out one day, I cancel. It's like come on. You just let your kid go with anybody? But I guess they trust Uber or have no car/money/family available as an alternative. You just never know.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


Just a thought, but...

Has it ever occurred to you that these ride requests may not be students?

Is it not possible that a member of the faculty and/or staff of the school may be needing a ride somewhere?

Let's say, for example, I'm the groundskeeper at a high school and for some reason I need to use rideshare. I put in my request via the app, and usually I don't have any problems getting rides - except for this one driver named "Pumpkin" who always immediately cancels after accepting the ride request.

After a few instances of this happening, I'd ask Uber to 1☆ this driver so we never get matched again, and they quit wasting my time with accepting and then canceling the ride request.

I don't know if that is what is happening here, but it is a possibility.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


 I am really confused here. If you cancel a ride then the rider cannot rate you nor can you rate the rider.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


I reported to Uber a Stoned Happy Rider. Didnt know where he lived on his destination street. Hugged & Kissed me 2 times for finding his address.

Rated him 1. Uber called in 5 mins. Recorded the conversation. Said this guy is now barred from Uber. They do take anything to do with touching drivers as beyond inappropiate. They have tooo many lawsuits in the USA concerning sexual assaults.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Just a thought, but...
> 
> Has it ever occurred to you that these ride requests may not be students?
> 
> ...


I've probably been pinged to high schools in 3 states over 100 times and every single time it was a student. Every single kid has told me that they had no clue that they had to 18 to ride and that they Über all the time. Some I believed, some I didn't. But guess what, they never got in my car and yes, I mostly collected cancellation fees. I avoid these problems by doing what I suggested earlier in this thread. I've also learned to avoid being in areas near schools in the mid-afternoon.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Until uber uses the logic of AT LEAST a chimpanzee and fixes their rating system the best way to deal asnsomebody advised in a thread of mine is to give star and then a week later contact uber and one star then. If they have taken enough rides by then they don't know who did it. Of course another driver may suffer their wrath.


This is what I usually do, though I don't wait a whole week most of the time. You can do it in the app. There's an "I would like to change my rating for a driver" option somewhere in there.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


Why don't you pick up kids? I live near a boarding school. Those are my best paxs. They're clean, polite, respectful, and every one of them has learned the fine art of tipping. I will drop a Lyft run if I get a ping from the boarding school. Hell, why wouldn't I? A few of the youngsters have even given me Christmas gifts. And, yes, I have a dual channel dashcam to capture any funny business.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Why don't you pick up kids? I live near a boarding school. Those are my best paxs. They're clean, polite, respectful, and every one of them has learned the fine art of tipping. I will drop a Lyft run if I get a ping from the boarding school. Hell, why wouldn't I? A few of the youngsters have even given me Christmas gifts. And, yes, I have a dual channel dashcam to capture any funny business.


Because if you are in an accident Über won't cover you or the unaccompanied minor. You are basically driving around uninsured with a minor in your vehicle. Little Johnny's parents can sue you for everything you have.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Why don't you pick up kids? I live near a boarding school. Those are my best paxs. They're clean, polite, respectful, and every one of them has learned the fine art of tipping. I will drop a Lyft run if I get a ping from the boarding school. Hell, why wouldn't I? A few of the youngsters have even given me Christmas gifts. And, yes, I have a dual channel dashcam to capture any funny business.





ibeam23 said:


> Because if you are in an accident Über won't cover you or the unaccompanied minor. You are basically driving around uninsured with a minor in your vehicle. Little Johnny's parents can sue you for everything you have.


That is correct. Taxis can take unaccompanied minors but Uber can't. I think Uber needs to change their policy but until they do, unaccompanied minors are not insured.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

AllGold said:


> That is correct. Taxis can take unaccompanied minors but Uber can't. I think Uber needs to change their policy but until they do, unaccompanied minors are not insured.


This is a problem because most Über drivers are unaware of this. Everything is fine until that 15 year old in your vehicle is hurt in an accident or CLAIMS they are hurt. I cannot tell you how many kids have told me they take Über to and from school every single day.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

AllGold said:


> That is correct. Taxis can take unaccompanied minors but Uber can't. I think Uber needs to change their policy but until they do, unaccompanied minors are not insured.


But on Uber, nobody is adequately insured, so my livery policy was my safety net. No way would I even put the key in the ignition for an Uber shift without having a real insurance policy underneath me. The Uber policy is NOT going to cover you adequately.



ibeam23 said:


> Because if you are in an accident Über won't cover you or the unaccompanied minor. You are basically driving around uninsured with a minor in your vehicle. Little Johnny's parents can sue you for everything you have.


Incorrect. I have a livery policy. And if people are driving U/L without a livery policy, they are fools who are asking to get taken. Then again, that is the Uber driver demographic, come to think of it.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> But on Uber, nobody is adequately insured, so my livery policy was my safety net. No way would I even put the key in the ignition for an Uber shift without having a real insurance policy underneath me. The Uber policy is NOT going to cover you adequately.
> 
> Incorrect. I have a livery policy. And if people are driving U/L without a livery policy, they are fools who are asking to get taken. Then again, that is the Uber driver demographic, come to think of it.


I was referring to the OP.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> I was referring to the OP.


And I'm making sure people understand the risks associated with driving Uber. Between the two of us, maybe we'll get through to a few of these blokes.
Kudos on us!


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> And I'm making sure people understand the risks associated with driving Uber. Between the two of us, maybe we'll get through to a few of these blokes.
> Kudos on us!


So many uneducated drivers out there, the ones who drive minors, kids without car seats, etc.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> So many uneducated drivers out there, the ones who drive minors, kids without car seats, etc.


I'll drive minors any day of the week. My fave paxes are the kids at the boarding school up the road. They're all clean, courteous, respectful, and they've all been taught the art of tipping. I have cams in the cabin and a livery policy, so I'm golden. But approach my carriage with a small kid and no seat...no dice, friend.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

M.209 said:


> I feel you...
> 
> Also had a drunk a$$hole who tried to bring an open beer. Asked him politely to leave it outside. So he pretended he left it, but I saw that he still has it. Turned on lights inside the car and pointed on open can. He finally removed it. But said to me right away - no tips for you. Oh well) The whole trip I was silent, yet drove as ussuall carefully.
> 
> ...


Would have bounced him as soon as I saw it and before starting trip


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

Big tick off with minors requesting rides. Its a waste of our time, and puts us at legal risk.

If they look under 18 I ask, and:

A) If they say no, I explain the law, and ask them to cancel and the almost never will becsuse they dont want the cancelation fee. This makes me wait the five minutes to cancel noshow since the adult accountholder doesn't show. Drive time, discusion with minor, and 5 minutes to noshow all for a few dollars. Plus it takes me out of commission during a prime ride time of day.

or

B) If they say they are over 18 and I drive them, and my rating almost always takes a hit.

Trying to report the minor using the services is a huge hassle. It takes time, and the mixed responses I have gotten from both companies makes me think they don't really care except they have to pretend they do because of that pesky law.

So sick of school kids wasting my time. The TNC should be required by California to provide the destination address so we could make a more informed decision to agree to the ride before accepting.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Pumpkin70 said:


> So I have been 1 starring riders lately i hAve been recieving many request for pick ups at middle and high schools and i cancel the ride as soon as i see the pick up location what is the correct way to handle that situation? so today I get a professionalism mark on my account I have no idea as to why I always conduct myself accordingly...How do drivers protect themselves from riders who are mad because they were 1 starred?


you one-star a passenger? 
then you wonder why they low rate you?

SERIOUSLY?!



Uncle-not-Ant said:


> Big tick off with minors requesting rides. Its a waste of our time, and puts us at legal risk.
> 
> If they look under 18 I ask, and:
> 
> ...


you gotta go back to the ride (or to the cancelation entry) and report the rider as a minor. you'll be blocked from receiving future pings w them. AND-- if you already hadn't gotten a cancel fee, they'll give you one.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> I've probably been pinged to high schools in 3 states over 100 times and every single time it was a student. Every single kid has told me that they had no clue that they had to 18 to ride and that they Über all the time. Some I believed, some I didn't. But guess what, they never got in my car and yes, I mostly collected cancellation fees. I avoid these problems by doing what I suggested earlier in this thread. I've also learned to avoid being in areas near schools in the mid-afternoon.


Exactly every ping I have received has been from a student not a groundskeeper...not a teacher not a person over the age of 18...I have learned to just circle around in the area and hit rider no show.



Uncle-not-Ant said:


> Big tick off with minors requesting rides. Its a waste of our time, and puts us at legal risk.
> 
> If they look under 18 I ask, and:
> 
> ...


Uber responded to me saying to report the rider and they will investigate....it's irritating all these middle and high school kids with Uber accounts...


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

am


Pumpkin70 said:


> Exactly every ping I have received has been from a student not a groundskeeper...not a teacher not a person over the age of 18...I have learned to just circle around in the area and hit rider no show.
> 
> Uber responded to me saying to report the rider and they will investigate....it's irritating all these middle and high school kids with Uber accounts...


and by "investigate" - they mean sending you an email telling you they're investigating.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

After a frustrating couple of loops around a school looking for "Maria", I called the rider. Turns out, (big surprise) Maria was the mom and her son, David, needs a ride from school. So, I parked, and pulled out the soap box. The following is a paraphrase of what I said:
"So, you realize the rule is no unaccompanied minor riders? You also realize that one of the key benefits of the dispatch system is that rides are tracked via GPS, on both the side of the driver and the rider. And, you realize David, not having the Uber app on a phone in his possession, is basically off the grid? So, bear with me. You don't know me. I don't know you. For all you know, I could be a madman. What is to prevent me from cancelling the ride, and logging off the app, then taking your son someplace and doing him harm? You're putting a lot of trust in someone you never met, and since you're not here, you really couldn't prove who I am, and that I didn't just carjack an Uber for the purpose of trolling for victims. I suggest you tell your son to wait inside the school and you call a cab or get yourself over here. "

After the stammering was over with, I reminded her that the school makes you fill out a list of trusted people who are allowed to take your child home in an emergency, and calling them an Uber just defeats the purpose.

Hang up, apologize to the lad, send him inside, and cancelled for no show.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> After a frustrating couple of loops around a school looking for "Maria", I called the rider. Turns out, (big surprise) Maria was the mom and her son, David, needs a ride from school. So, I parked, and pulled out the soap box. The following is a paraphrase of what I said:
> "So, you realize the rule is no unaccompanied minor riders? You also realize that one of the key benefits of the dispatch system is that rides are tracked via GPS, on both the side of the driver and the rider. And, you realize David, not having the Uber app on a phone in his possession, is basically off the grid? So, bear with me. You don't know me. I don't know you. For all you know, I could be a madman. What is to prevent me from cancelling the ride, and logging off the app, then taking your son someplace and doing him harm? You're putting a lot of trust in someone you never met, and since you're not here, you really couldn't prove who I am, and that I didn't just carjack an Uber for the purpose of trolling for victims. I suggest you tell your son to wait inside the school and you call a cab or get yourself over here. "
> 
> After the stammering was over with, I reminded her that the school makes you fill out a list of trusted people who are allowed to take your child home in an emergency, and calling them an Uber just defeats the purpose.
> ...


that was harsh, but it's a reality and awakening the mother needed.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> *sticks pins in Pax voodoo doll*


That is the funniest thing I've ever read here on the Board!


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> That is the funniest thing I've ever read here on the Board!


oh come on...

THAT was the funniest?!

lol


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Last night I had a horrible drunk A hole touching my hair and telling me how he thinks I'm absolutely beautiful. I told him three times to stop it.
> The first time: stop it please that's inappropriate.
> Second: please stop that - remember I will be rating you and that could affect your future trips with uber if you get a low rating.
> Third time: stop right now or I will pull over right here and you will get out.
> ...


I got propositioned once by a man for sex intead of fare. As if I could even if I wanted. Probably drunk and gay and having a bit of fun. Never touched me. I just said "no" and "let's get you home" and nothing came of it except, of course, I notified Uber and told them the details and that that man ought not ever be allowed to order Uber again since he appared to be the scum of the Earth.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> you one-star a passenger?
> then you wonder why they low rate you?
> 
> SERIOUSLY?!
> ...


You're not getting the cancellation fee unless you cancelled for no show after waiting the full five minutes, or you cancel and give a reason of the passenger requesting the cancellation. The second one will only occur if the passenger asks for it after two minutes have passed since they made the request.

Cancelling for no-show is your better bet. Uber can check the GPS and see that you waited for 5 minutes. If you cancel because the passenger requested you cancel, the passenger can turn around and say no I didn't, and then they'll pull your money back from you.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You're not getting the cancellation fee unless you cancelled for no show after waiting the full five minutes, or you cancel and give a reason of the passenger requesting the cancellation. The second one will only occur if the passenger asks for it after two minutes have passed since they made the request.
> 
> Cancelling for no-show is your better bet. Uber can check the GPS and see that you waited for 5 minutes. If you cancel because the passenger requested you cancel, the passenger can turn around and say no I didn't, and then they'll pull your money back from you.


if it's a minor, I leave immediately and put fraudulent rider.

I immediately write in saying a minor attempted to take this ride. I explain you must be 18 or over to use Uber in philadelphia.

Uber replied back with "thank you for letting us know..." etc etc.

"we have added a 3.75 cancel fee to your account"

so Uber is good with that.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I get those all the time, I pull up and berate them for 5 mins for being underage, collect my 5$ and report them to uber and have their accounts deactivated.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> if it's a minor, I leave immediately and put fraudulent rider.
> 
> I immediately write in saying a minor attempted to take this ride. I explain you must be 18 or over to use Uber in philadelphia.
> 
> ...


I always cancel no show. Almost never is there even an argument about that, and it actually applies since the valid Rider in full compliance with terms of service never did show up. I find they sometimes give an argument, and they can take an awful lot of time and aggravation before you get that stupid little $3.75.

I think it was somewhere on this forum or one of the others that somebody said something about how if you steal $1,000 from one person everybody's ready to hang you, but if you steal $1 from a thousand people nobody considers it worth the effort.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I wouldn't sit there long enough to listen to them yell or argue.

"I'm sorry you cannot take this ride if you're under 18"

then I'll pull a block away to let the timer run out. most of the time I'll cancel asap, as Uber has been really good with giving us no show fee if it's a minor - even when the timer hasn't hit 5 min.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dashcam...dashcam...dashcam


----------

